# Contador autoreversible



## .:Xano:. (Oct 16, 2006)

necesito hacer lo siguiente:

un contador acendente de 0 a 99, cuando llege a 99 automaticamente decienda a 0 y vuelva a subir y cada vez que pase por 40 de algun tipo de aviso (cualquiertipo de aviso sirve)


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 17, 2006)

.:Xano:. dijo:
			
		

> necesito hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> un contador acendente de 0 a 99, cuando llege a 99 automaticamente decienda a 0 y vuelva a subir y cada vez que pase por 40 de algun tipo de aviso (cualquiertipo de aviso sirve)



Hola, puede usar 2 74192, para hacer que al llegar a 99 descienda haga un MUX con compuertas AND y para detectar el 40 puede hacerlo también con compuertas solo analice que bits estarán en alto en el 40.

La imágen de abajo es uno contador que hice de 0a 12 y es autoreversible.






Saludos


----------



## .:Xano:. (Oct 17, 2006)

que hay que modificarle para que llege a un numero mayor por ejemplo 40


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 17, 2006)

.:Xano:. dijo:
			
		

> que hay que modificarle para que llege a un numero mayor por ejemplo 40



Hola esta pregunta ya ha sido resuelto muchas ocasiones, en cuanto tenga tiempo, voy a darme a la tarea de hacer un tutorial.

Para detectar un número, debe analizar que pines estarán en alto al siguiente número,
por ejemplo si quiere detectar un 40 deba analizar el 41.

Un 41 es = 0100 0001, entonces con compuertas detecta ese número y con la salida de las compuertas hace lo que usted quiera, encender un led, hacer sonar un buzzer, poner el contador en reversa...

Para hacer que el contador cambia ascendente/descendente, se logra con el FF y las 2 compuertas que puse a la izquierda, cuando un pulso llega al FF este conmuta y las 2 compuertas sirven como un MUX que dirige la entrada de reloj hacia la entrada ascendente o descendente.
Esa sería la explicación, cualquier duda me avisa

Saludos


----------

